# Read this if you want to pass The Journeyman Exam



## IfixedTheLeak (Oct 14, 2009)

Plumbers Apprentices, Listen up. I took the Journeyman test Wednesday the 6th of 2013 and had a great time. My advice to everyone is to read your definitions in the areas of the code book where it is stated, "you will be tested on these items," in your invitation letter. Now that you have done this, verbs and the way the test is written may be different from the way you may have read your definitions. If you DO NO UNDERSTAND the question, swallow your pride, walk up to Franks booth and ask him for help, these folks are great to deal with and arent there to fail you. They thrive on questions; without questions about there questions would be a pretty dull job. (If you do not have pride in your trade, do not take this test and find another profession, you will fail). Commercial Construction Apprentices who aspire to be a Journeyman Plumber should not have a problem with the test and will not need a training prep course. Believe me. Residential Construction Apprentices may need the class unless you are familiar with reading plans and are responsible for material takeoff as this will be pertained in your doll house rough/top out project.
1st part of the test is written multiple guess.:no: joke, Dont do this.
You can breeze through this with dedicated study to the code, vents, traps, sanitary drainage, and board rules. RELAX!!!! If you dont know the answer to the question, leave it blank and move one. Magically, 6 questions down the line you will find your answer in question form. Cool shid.
ITS SHOP TIME!!!!
Take the breaks they allow you, and take the test in comfortable stride. "This is not a rat race." "Slow and steady wins the race."
You will be asked to go to your assigned booth which corresponds with your applicant number pinned to your shirt (there are multiple booths with your number and multiple mini projects inside those booths). FOLLOW the examiners instruction from this part forward. OSHA is a dick and somebody has to be the mayor. Find the offset for screw pipe. EASY EASY EASY. Use your right angle triangle theory. A2+B2=C2. After this, takeoff for your screwpipe fittings.
Next, snap your 2" cast iron pipe and bring it back to your next booth where you will find a 2" no hub band and will be asked to tighten your cut end to the make up of the band. USE THE TORQUE WRENCH, DO NOT TOUCH THAT NUT DRIVER. In this same booth you will be asked to find the rolling offset. OK OK. do not freak out at this point. You have two pipes sticking out of the box, both on different sides and axises. (Respond to me for a quick easy way to do this). Next: Thread a piece of 3/4" pipe 1 SIDE ONLY with a ratcheting head. You will want to count at least 8 threads which is the equivalent of the 3/4" steel pipe about to exit the end of the dye. NOTE::: Use the reamer 1st then thread your piece. Moving Forward....... Next will be the PVC connections in a 2'x2'x2' box. A model of the correct installation will be shown to you by the examiner. You are given 3' of 3/4" PVC to do this with and no more. This is all done with pressure fittings and should be done easily. AGAIN, follow the examiners instructions and you will have no problems. Ream all your PVC cuts and show sufficient glue and primer joints and make it look nice with labels on the PVC visible. 
WATER HEATERS ARE NEXT!!!!! 
Do not goof up on this portion of the test nor stress. This is a 20 question test multiple choice. You will be on a podium, looking at 5 water heaters that are labeled 1 through 5 (left to right). LOOK AT YOUR LABELS on the heaters; This is the point they are trying to stress. If you do not look at these labels you will see questions on the test that you have never encountered in the CODE. If you dont know the answer to a question, move on and come back to it.
BREAK FOR LUNCH 1 HOUR. <-------This is mandated by the state.
Get some good BBQ just across the street (you can walk). Return at 1:00PM.
DOLL HOUSE TAKE OFF.
You were born to do this and if you cant, refer back to my previous statement at the top. 
You are given a building plan in your original booth you took your written exam with a few sheets of standard ledger paper and scale ruler. All building plans will differ from examine to examine so dont ask your neighbor about his takeoff because you will be screwed. do not take off for a wet vent system because you will have to scratch the takeoff altogether. Submit your takeoff to frank and try your very best to not over order. Also include a cleanout for every fixture available, dont order hangers because grate supports are given to you. You want to order 4", 2", and a small amount of 1 1/2 pipe for stubouts on lav/sink fixtures. im cheating here: order 70' 4" pipe, 120' 2" pipe and 10' 1 1/2" pipe.
DOLL HOUSE ROUGH/TOP OUT!!!
At this point, you will be brought back into the shop where the mini houses are located. You will be introduced to the house and the fittings + pipe will be sitting in the tray that you ordered. WATCH OUT! Count your fitting takeoff because the examiners are only human as the folks behind the ferguson counter and will screw your order up. However; do not spend to much time on this. Frank Will introduce to you a new scale ruler (now you have two). 1 scale ruler will only apply to the doll house "EASY to USE," and the other is your orginal scale ruler for the building plan. You can mark on the doll house with chalk only, this way you can hit your walls when the 2nd story is dropped onto the 1st story. The second story hangs over your head so look up inside and get an idea where you want your stubouts to go up. These houses look old and have many marks on them, you can utilize these marks as little cheaters to help line you up. Start plumbing your ground up into the 1st story (dont forget your cleanouts). Take a brief minutes to see if you will need any more fittings at this point. Make it easy on yourself and try to minimize your trip to the supply house to only one time. Turn your light switch on and ask for your drop and while he's there hand him a list of your additional fittings. After this you will probably only have time left to plumb your 2nd story fixtures. The examiners will probably ask you to not order any material for the vent system instead you will discuss with the examiner how you were going to re vent and terminate through the roof. You can only penetrate 3 times, so dont give them an elaborate vent system with multiple penetrations. Keep it simple. That's it folks. By this time it will be close to 4:00pm. Sign out with frank and fill his comment sheet out honestly because they read those to help improve the testing for the people who turn out behind you. Good Luck to you guys and dont let a pesky plumber tell you its a hard exam. The exam is as only as hard as YOU make it. Study, read plans and mock takeoffs and follow the instructions above and you wont have an issue. Get good rest the night before too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAT THE .......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! I think that's the longest 1st post on PZ. How about an intro?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Join date: 2009

You really put some thought in your first post....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Join date: 2009
> 
> You really put some thought in your first post....


:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Join date of 09 he definitely should have know to intro. Or was that before the into started.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty superficial.

Can you not give us a few specific details about the test? :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Too much to read.. 
Did he pass??


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Uh, that doesn't help Illinois apprentices.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

PadiWan, you are a complete failure.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Damn dude. Your wife his hot. Probably hotter than the one in my avatar. What did he use for pipe in the doll house, straws?



Relic said:


>


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That really inspired me, I think I will give up my contractors just to retake the tests.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

IfixedTheLeak said:


> Plumbers Apprentices, Listen up. I took the Journeyman test Wednesday the 6th of 2013 and had a great time. My advice to everyone is to read your definitions in the areas of the code book where it is stated, "you will be tested on these items," in your invitation letter. Now that you have done this, verbs and the way the test is written may be different from the way you may have read your definitions. If you DO NO UNDERSTAND the question, swallow your pride, walk up to Franks booth and ask him for help, these folks are great to deal with and arent there to fail you. They thrive on questions; without questions about there questions would be a pretty dull job. (If you do not have pride in your trade, do not take this test and find another profession, you will fail). Commercial Construction Apprentices who aspire to be a Journeyman Plumber should not have a problem with the test and will not need a training prep course. Believe me. Residential Construction Apprentices may need the class unless you are familiar with reading plans and are responsible for material takeoff as this will be pertained in your doll house rough/top out project.
> 1st part of the test is written multiple guess.:no: joke, Dont do this.
> You can breeze through this with dedicated study to the code, vents, traps, sanitary drainage, and board rules. RELAX!!!! If you dont know the answer to the question, leave it blank and move one. Magically, 6 questions down the line you will find your answer in question form. Cool shid.
> ITS SHOP TIME!!!!
> ...


 






Whew! That was alot to read.....you passed, right?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wrote my 7 exams required to be a plumber/gasfitter in alberta and yes. They were quite hard. didn't even need a pesky plumber to tell me its a hard exam or anything!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> Damn dude. Your wife his hot. Probably hotter than the one in my avatar. What did he use for pipe in the doll house, straws?


Pex. That's the Texas j man test to a t!!!!! Brings back memories !!!!! You get ur scores back ??? 
You in Texas ?? 
You need to post a intro in introduction area befor you post again I liked ur first post. But get that intro bro


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I ate great barbq at lunch too. Done by 3:00


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Pex. That's the Texas j man test to a t!!!!! Brings back memories !!!!! You get ur scores back ???
> You in Texas ??
> You need to post a intro in introduction area befor you post again I liked ur first post. But get that intro bro


Has to be Texas. That is our test. Have fun at the Masters test.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O I will and ur big narly as is helping me study !!! I don't rember them having 1 1/2 pipe tho must have added that. And the doll house first and second was all together. Any other state have a doll house rough in ??


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> O I will and ur big narly as is helping me study !!! I don't rember them having 1 1/2 pipe tho must have added that. And the doll house first and second was all together. Any other state have a doll house rough in ??


From what I've heard the masters test does not have the 3 story commercial rough in with the pipe anymore. You just do your take off and draw it in. That sucks. I enjoyed playing with the tiny pipes and fittings. I got a 98 on it. They refused to give me a 100.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur rite. It's all drawing and written test. 

By the way I got a 100 on my doll house !! They refused to give me a 98. Ooo burn !!!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur rite. It's all drawing and written test.
> 
> By the way I got a 100 on my doll house !! They refused to give me a 98. Ooo burn !!!


Haha. I got a 100 on that one too.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A hu. No pics then it didnt happen. Plus they gave out j man cards when u took it in 1989


----------



## IfixedTheLeak (Oct 14, 2009)

Optimus Primer said:


> Damn dude. Your wife his hot. Probably hotter than the one in my avatar. What did he use for pipe in the doll house, straws?


It was sched 30 sprinkler pipe looked like. Run the trunk from cleanout to last stubout then finish other stubouts for other fixtures for an easy rough in. 

I'm confident in my passing but won't know until next week.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> O I will and ur big narly as is helping me study !!! I don't rember them having 1 1/2 pipe tho must have added that. And the doll house first and second was all together. Any other state have a doll house rough in ??





johntheplumber said:


> From what I've heard the masters test does not have the 3 story commercial rough in with the pipe anymore. You just do your take off and draw it in. That sucks. I enjoyed playing with the tiny pipes and fittings. I got a 98 on it. They refused to give me a 100.


All this time I thought everything was BIG and Bright in Texas??? Doll houses??


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I passed this test when I was 19 , it wasn't hard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

IfixedTheLeak said:


> It was sched 30 sprinkler pipe looked like. Run the trunk from cleanout to last stubout then finish other stubouts for other fixtures for an easy rough in.
> 
> I'm confident in my passing but won't know until next week.


Texas ??


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

justme said:


> I passed this test when I was 19 , it wasn't hard.


What? The playing with doll houses test?


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

We had to wipe a lead joint on the test, and all the other stuff.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

We dont have a journeyman test here. Just master plumber test. And its not hands on. I did take a hands on test when I joined local 14 back in the day. But it was nothing like the novel that ifixedtheleak wrote. I want to move to Texas. Not for plumbing just to hunt huge whitetail every day. And to own all the guns I cant have in my crappy liberal state. Dont know how Texans would welcome me though when i show up with a ny giants jacket and a Yankees ball cap. LoL...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> What? The playing with doll houses test?


Playing with the journeyman doll house yes


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

justme said:


> Playing with the journeyman doll house yes


What if the inspector read this post as a guest... Think he'd sharpen his pencil a bit. After all if you pass something, never be a hero all tell others how to do it ... That will come back and bite you in the butt ... Guanteed!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> We dont have a journeyman test here. Just master plumber test. And its not hands on. I did take a hands on test when I joined local 14 back in the day. But it was nothing like the novel that ifixedtheleak wrote. I want to move to Texas. Not for plumbing just to hunt huge whitetail every day. And to own all the guns I cant have in my crappy liberal state. Dont know how Texans would welcome me though when i show up with a ny giants jacket and a Yankees ball cap. LoL...


Take a stroll on Elm street near Grassy Knoll wearing that jacket and hat.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

In NC this post could at the very least be a misdemeanor. I am not sure what the penalty would be but there is an owner of a test prep class here that will find out soon.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Take a stroll on Elm street near Grassy Knoll wearing that jacket and hat.


Good point, Kennedy got popped there and he wasn't even wearing a red Sox Jersey....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> *In NC this post could at the very least be a misdemeanor.* I am not sure what the penalty would be but there is an owner of a test prep class here that will find out soon.


Why ?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> In NC this post could at the very least be a misdemeanor. I am not sure what the penalty would be but there is an owner of a test prep class here that will find out soon.


Prove it, why would someone posting what is on the test be against the law when they do the same thing in the prep courses.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What if the inspector read this post as a guest... Think he'd sharpen his pencil a bit. After all if you pass something, never be a hero all tell others how to do it ... That will come back and bite you in the butt ... Guanteed!



There are classes that tell you a hell of a lot more than what was posted in this thread , they walk you through question by question and step by step.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> Prove it, why would someone posting what is on the test be against the law when they do the same thing in the prep courses.


I will need time and my laptop. I suppose you just mean the instructor getting into trouble? There is a newsletter on the plumbing, HVAC and sprinkler contractors website if you wanted it directly from the horses mouth.

Here you can teach but it is ILLEGAL to say what is on the test. Thus guy was wanting people to come back with questions they saw on the test. Ask me how I know its true.


http://www.nclicensing.org/newsletter.asp

I believe it was the latest newsletter.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I will need time and my laptop. I suppose you just mean the instructor getting into trouble? There is a newsletter on the plumbing, HVAC and sprinkler contractors website if you wanted it directly from the horses mouth.
> 
> Here you can teach but it is ILLEGAL to say what is on the test. Thus guy was wanting people to come back with questions they saw on the test. Ask me how I know its true.


I didn't read anywhere in this thread where an instructor was posting , what I read was the experience of someone who had taken the test.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> I didn't read anywhere in this thread where an instructor was posting , what I read was the experience of someone who had taken the test.


It doesn't have to be an instructor here. I was just using this one as an example for a quick, here's your proof.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I will need time and my laptop. I suppose you just mean the instructor getting into trouble? There is a newsletter on the plumbing, HVAC and sprinkler contractors website if you wanted it directly from the horses mouth.
> 
> Here you can teach but it is ILLEGAL to say what is on the test. Thus guy was wanting people to come back with questions they saw on the test. Ask me how I know its true.
> 
> ...



Well I guess I'm thankful I live in Texas and not North Carolina where a man can give his experience of taking a test without going to jail . What a joke


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> It doesn't have to be an instructor here. I was just using this one as an example for a quick, here's your proof.


I went back three news letters and haven't found anything. I'm not reading all of those newsletters .


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> Well I guess I'm thankful I live in Texas and not North Carolina where a man can give his experience of taking a test without going to jail . What a joke


....really?....taking the test is not illegal. Telling people how to get their licence by giving them the answers is illegal. Not sure how you think this is wrong or bad. There are plenty of ways to teach the trade without giving answers to the test. That is like handing a college student the answers to their final.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> I went back three news letters and haven't found anything. I'm not reading all of those newsletters .


Sorry, I will try and find it for you. You want me to PM you with it?

You have mail.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> ....really?....taking the test is not illegal. Telling people how to get their licence by giving them the answers is illegal. Not sure how you think this is wrong or bad. There are plenty of ways to teach the trade without giving answers to the test. That is like handing a college student the answers to their final.


No one is talking about giving answers , the prep classes give the format of the test and what to expect . If someone in North Carolina was giving the answers away then yes that would be wrong. But the original poster of this thread didn't give any answers away, he posted his experience of taking the test. In Texas there is more than one test format so even if you did tell someone what was on the test you took the odds of them getting the same test are pretty slim.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You're comparing apples and oranges , he was giving crib sheets with the exact answers and questions on test. He was not giving prep courses HUGE difference.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A hu. No pics then it didnt happen. Plus they gave out j man cards when u took it in 1989


It was 2001 when I took my journeyman. 2003 when I took my masters.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> No one is talking about giving answers , the prep classes give the format of the test and what to expect . If someone in North Carolina was giving the answers away then yes that would be wrong. But the original poster of this thread didn't give any answers away, he posted his experience of taking the test. In Texas there is more than one test format so even if you did tell someone what was on the test you took the odds of them getting the same test are pretty slim.


Fair enough. Maybe I read too much into it or wrong.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> In NC this post could at the very least be a misdemeanor. I am not sure what the penalty would be but there is an owner of a test prep class here that will find out soon.


Mr curtin??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Mr curtin??


That is not the person I was referring to.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ontario test is a joke... really if u don't know it u anit passing... It's that simple if u did good in school n understood stuff and can decipher code ure laughing... I heard about 1 guy 15x he tried and finally passed... All answers r really right in front of you... If anyone is writing I will say a word of advice read the question think and read it again...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> That is not the person I was referring to.


Ok. He's the only ce/prep teacher I know. Great guy great classes


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Wow ! Sounds complicated. I am just going to take shark bite for $200 Alex


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

IfixedTheLeak said:


> Plumbers Apprentices, Listen up. I took the Journeyman test Wednesday the 6th of 2013 and had a great time. My advice to everyone is to read your definitions in the areas of the code book where it is stated, "you will be tested on these items," in your invitation letter. Now that you have done this, verbs and the way the test is written may be different from the way you may have read your definitions. If you DO NO UNDERSTAND the question, swallow your pride, walk up to Franks booth and ask him for help, these folks are great to deal with and arent there to fail you. They thrive on questions; without questions about there questions would be a pretty dull job. (If you do not have pride in your trade, do not take this test and find another profession, you will fail). Commercial Construction Apprentices who aspire to be a Journeyman Plumber should not have a problem with the test and will not need a training prep course. Believe me. Residential Construction Apprentices may need the class unless you are familiar with reading plans and are responsible for material takeoff as this will be pertained in your doll house rough/top out project.
> 1st part of the test is written multiple guess.:no: joke, Dont do this.
> You can breeze through this with dedicated study to the code, vents, traps, sanitary drainage, and board rules. RELAX!!!! If you dont know the answer to the question, leave it blank and move one. Magically, 6 questions down the line you will find your answer in question form. Cool shid.
> ITS SHOP TIME!!!!
> ...


Your post shows that you really mean well. You really do! But let me ask this...were you drunk when you wrote this?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Your post shows that you really mean well. You really do! But let me ask this...were you drunk when you wrote this?


ROFLMAO :laughing:


----------

